#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Βόθρος σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο!

## elevman

Καλησπερα, μενω σε μια πολυκατοικια η οποια εχει 2 ανεξαρτητα διαμερισματα κατω της πιλοτης και για την εξυπηρετηση των λυματων ο κατασκευαστης εφτιαξε εναν βοθρο μη στεγανο σε κοινοχρηστο κηπο, μεσα στον οποιο υπαρχει μηχανημα αντλησεως λυματων που τα οδηγει στην κυριως αποχετευση... Το ρευμα που χρισιμοποιει η αντλια ειναι κοινοχρηστο αλλα οι συνιδιοκτητες πλεον θελουν να σφραγιστει ο βοθρος λογω μη συννενοησης αυτων...και αντιδικιας. Στον κανονισμο δεν αναφερεται ο εν λογω βοθρος....οποτε τι πρεπει να γινει? καθε γνωμη αποδεκτη!!!

----------


## Xάρης

1. Εφόσον υπάρχει στην περιοχή κεντρικό δίκτυο αποχέτευσης ο βόθρος απαγορεύεται. Πόσω μάλλον όταν δεν είναι στεγανός! Ενδεχομένως να προκαλείται βλάβη και στη θεμελίωση της οικοδομής. Εξαρτάται από την απόσταση από τα θεμέλια και το βάθος κατασκευής του.

2. Τα διαμερίσματα κάτω της πιλοτής, είναι προφανώς αυθαίρετα! Έχουν τακτοποιηθεί με κάποιον από τους πολλούς νόμους περί αυθαιρέτων;

3. Η αντλία και ο βόθρος που στην ουσία λειτουργεί ως μια ενδιάμεση δεξαμενή στην "οδό" προς τον κεντρικό αγωγό αποχέτευσης, εξυπηρετεί μόνο τα δύο υπόγεια διαμερίσματα.

4. Το ρεύμα που χρησιμοποιείται είναι κοινόχρηστο, δηλαδή ακόμα και των διαμερισμάτων άνωθεν της πιλοτής που δεν εξυπηρετούνται από τον βόθρο.

5. Στον κανονισμό δεν αναφέρεται ο βόθρος. Οικοδομική άδεια γι αυτόν υπάρχει; Πότε κατασκευάστηκε η οικοδομή; Προ του 1955; Πριν την έλευση του κεντρικού αγωγού αποχέτευσης στην περιοχή;

Το θέμα είναι κυρίως νομικό και όχι τεχνικό. Στη θέση των ιδιοκτητών των διαμερισμάτων άνωθεν της πιλοτής, ακόμα και εσύ θα ήθελες να καταργηθεί ο βόθρος και να μην πληρώνεις ρεύμα για τις αντλίες που εξυπηρετούν μόνο τα υπόγεια διαμερίσματα.
Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι κάθε διαμέρισμα του υπογείου:
α) να τακτοποιηθεί με τον Ν.4178/13 αν δεν έχει ήδη εξαιρεθεί από την κατεδάφιση,
β) να εξυπηρετείται από δική του αντλία που θα χρησιμοποιεί ρεύμα του διαμερίσματος και θα συνδέεται απευθείας με τον κεντρικό αγωγό της οικοδομής που οδηγεί στον κεντρικό αγωγό αποχέτευσης.

----------


## elevman

Καταρχην ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερων. 

1.Ο Βοθρος πρακτικα βρισκεται εκει γιατι τα υπογεια δεν μπορουν να στειλουν με ''πιεση'' την ροη υγρων αποβλητων εχει γινει απο κατασκευαστη οικοδομης...ο οποιος εχει κανει και αλλου οπως ειπε την ιδια κατασκευη!

2.Σε αυτο που μενω εγω ειναι τακτοποιημενο προσφατως στο δε αλλο διπλα μενει μια γιαγια 80 χρονων που μαλλον δεν εχει προβει...

3.Ναι μονο τα 2 μεχρι καννενα χρονο πριν γιατι ανοιξε ιη διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας ''σιφωνι'' και πεφτουν νερα της βροχης για το λογω του οτι λιμναζαν στην πορτα της γιαγιας και δεν μπορουσε να μπει σπιτι της!

4.Λοιπον οσο αφορα το ρευμα τωρα ο κατασκευαστης...το ειχε εξ αρχης να παιρνει απο το κοινοχρηστο αλλα το καλοκαιρι για καποιο λογο εκανε βραχυκυκλωμα και εριχνε την ασφαλεια...σαν ηλεκτρολογος που ειμαι κατεληξα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στο καλωδιο και προκριμενου να μην μπει σε εξοδα η πολυκατοικια το συνδεσα στου σπιτιοθ μου!

5.Η οικοδομη ειναι κατασκευης περιπου του 2000 οποτε και υπηρχε και κεντρικος αγωγος... για αδεια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν υπαρχει...

αντιλαμβανομαι βεβαια εχοντας δουλεψει σε οικοδομες οτι εχει γινει παρατυπια εδω... αλλα το κυριως θεμα ειναι οτι ο βοθρος ειναι σε κοινοχρηστο χωρο...θα μπορουσε η διαχειρηση της πολυκατοικιας μετα απο αποφαση να τον κλεισει εν μια νυκτι? και μαλιστα χωρις ενημερωση? και μετα....τι γινεται??

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν πρόκειται για παρατυπία αλλά για παρανομία.

1. Ο εργολάβος έχει παρανομήσει κι αλλού. Αυτό δεν του δίνει κανένα δίκαιο. Δεν στέκει νομικά αυτό που λέει. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο εθιμικό δίκαιο για την περίπτωση, υπάρχουν νόμοι και κανονισμοί που πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται.
Η κατασκευή του μη στεγανού βόθρου είναι παράνομη.
Τα ακάθαρτα θα μπορούσαν να οδηγούνται μέσω αντλίας σε στεγανό φρεάτιο κι από εκεί στον κεντρικό αγωγό.

2. Η γιαγιά κινδυνεύει από καταγγελία που θα την αναγκάσουν να προβεί σε έξοδα στα οποία ενδεχομένως να μην μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει.
Υποθέτω ότι και τα δύο υπόγεια διαμερίσματα καθότι αυθαίρετα δεν έχουν χιλιοστά.
Η κατανομή των κοινοχρήστων πώς γίνεται;
Στον κανονισμό της οικοδομής αναφέρεται ότι συμμετέχουν και τα υπόγεια;
Ερωτήματα στα οποία δεν ζητώ απαντήσεις από σένα, στα θέτω για να δεις ότι μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μείζον θέμα και σ' άλλα θέματα εκτός του βόθρου.

3. Άρα μόνον εσείς, τα δύο διαμερίσματα ωφελείστε από την ύπαρξη του βόθρου. Λογικό να θεωρούν οι υπόλοιποι ότι εσείς πρέπει να αναλαμβάνετε τα όποια έξοδα.
Τα όμβρια (δηλαδή τα βρόχινα νερά) απαγορεύεται γενικώς να οδηγούνται στον βόθρο και στον κεντρικό αγωγό αποχέτευσης.

4. Στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα είπες ότι το ρεύμα είναι κοινόχρηστο. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτή ήταν η αφορμή τουλάχιστον της αντιδικίας. Παρεμπιπτόντως, αντιδικία σημαίνει ότι έχετε φτάσει στα δικαστήρια. Συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Έχουν σταλεί εξώδικα, έχει οριστεί δικάσιμος;

5. Θεωρώ βέβαιο ότι δεν υπάρχει άδεια για τον βόθρο. Οπότε είναι αυθαίρετος. Μπορείς να αναζητήσεις τη μελέτη αποχέτευσης στην πολεοδομία και να δεις τι αναφέρεται στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια και τι έχει γίνει αυθαίρετα.

Φοβάμαι ότι οι συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής έχουν όλο το δίκιο με το μέρος τους.
Απ' την άλλη δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν έτσι απλά με μια απόφαση της διαχειριστικής επιτροπής της οικοδομής να σου στερήσουν την αποχέτευση των λυμάτων του διαμερίσματός σου.
Αν το κάνουν θα έχουν αυτοί το πρόβλημα.
Θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν τη δικαστική οδό.
Όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, το θέμα είναι νομικό. Το τεχνικό κομμάτι νομίζω ότι το καλύψαμε.

Εκείνο τελικά που μπορεί να κάνει η διαχειριστική επιτροπή είναι να σας πιέσει, εσένα και τη γιαγιά, να προβείτε μέσα σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα στις απαιτούμενες εργασίες που θα επιβαρύνουν οικονομικά αποκλειστικά εσάς, στο μπάζωμα του βόθρου και στη σύνδεση των δικτύων διαμερισμάτων σας με το κεντρικό δίκτυο αποχέτευσης μέσω του στεγανού φρεατίου που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω.
Το θέμα του ρεύματος της αντλίας έχει λυθεί γι αυτούς αφού τελικά δεν είναι κοινόχρηστο αλλά δικό σου.
Εσύ μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τη γιαγιά να συμμετέχει στα έξοδα αυτά ή να βάλει δεύτερη αντλία με σύνδεση με το δικό της μετρητή της ΔΕΗ για την αποχέτευση των λυμάτων του διαμερίσματός της.

----------


## ppanag

Συμφωνώ με τον Χάρη. Το θέμα είναι από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος νομικό... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι νομιμοποιήσεις καλύπτουν μόνο αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και όχι χρήσεις εγκαταστάσεων !!! Ο βόθρος παραμένει πάντα παράνομος. Σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας παραπέμπεται σε ΣΥΠΟΘΑ και Υγειονομικό Έλεγχο όπου η "νομιμοποιήσεις" δεν μπορούν να υπερβούν τους Νόμους περί δημόσιας υγείας.

----------

